# mL and grams



## ti6ko (Apr 18, 2009)

HI! I don't have a digital scale and i can't measure the food that i am consuming during the day.So i figured out that i can use cups. 
Can someone tells me how much grams can a 200 ml cup fit ?


----------



## Built (Apr 18, 2009)

Depends what it is. If it's water, 200 mL = 200g.


----------



## T_man (Apr 18, 2009)

it depends on the substance really. some things will be 150 grams to 200ml and others will be 400
100ml of mercury for example would be 3kg


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2009)

ml is volume, grams is weight, there is no way to tell for everything across the board because they measure completely different physical properties.

A denser substance would have the same weight as a less dense substance but would fill less volume.


----------



## T_man (Apr 18, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> ml is volume, grams is weight, there is no way to tell for everything across the board because they measure completely different physical properties.
> 
> A denser substance would have the same weight as a less dense substance but would fill less volume.



Yea Gaz kinda explained what I said in a more understandable and scientific manner


----------



## Zeus100 (Apr 18, 2009)

Always depends on the food.

The good news is many foods will give you a serving size as a volume on the food label.  You can scale it up or down to figure it out from there. 

Also, for many foods, you can input the food as a volume on Fitday, and it'll spit out the P/F/C content for you.  (since it knows the "standard" density of most foods, it'll do the conversion for you)


----------



## nkira (Apr 18, 2009)

Get a Scale....


----------

